# Should I move it indoors?



## bamboo67 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi folks, 

My girls has been growing for about 5 to 6 weeks now. My pics are located in the growjournals. Can't seem to link them here. 

They grew fast and it seems that it stalled. Since i'm located in NorCAL they get lots of light... Like most of the post i've read this is typical. Anyhow due to the stop of grow i started to add furt and nuts. I added chicken **** and foxfarm. I mixed the chicken **** with soil (same soil i used to plant it with) then watered for a week and then yesterday added foxfarm.

Now i'm debating on leaving them outdoors or bring them in? They're showing signs of flowering. Since they get a lots of light, I was wondering if i switch to 12/12 that would help the flowering stage as well force to bud quicker? 

Can someone help suggest on what to do? 

BTW, the plans are bubbakabush and PotofGold and my light will be a agrolight 400hps with mylar around it. 

thx!


----------



## Sophiesdad (Jul 13, 2007)

Switching to 12/12 will encourage the plant to bud/flower if thats what you want to do.
As far as the plant stalling out, most plants will go through a short phase where they seem to be doing nothing and then overnight they seem to shoot up a foot or two.
If you don't need the bud I'd say leave the plants and let nature do it's thing, NorCal puts out some damned good product and as the saying goes "Good things come to those who wait"


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

You have to be VERY careful with chicken feces. It is VERY high in N.


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank's for the info... good thing i mixed it with soil instead of puttin the chicken **** on top of the soil... 
I figured i would do it only once to start off with, since when i strated the grls i never gave it any nut/fur...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

Honestly, I would leave them outside. Just be patient. If you leave them outside, it may take a bit longer but the sun will do you right. But, yeah if you bring them inside and put them on 12/12 they will sex and flower. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2007)

IMHO..leave 'em to Mother nature. Moving them ID under a 400 will reduce the amount of lumens/light they are acustomed to drastically and 'will' reduce your yeild significantly. 
  Moving them ID might reduce your time to final product by about 4 weeks.


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for Hick. After debating back and forth on what to do. I decided to move it indoors. I yet to  put the mylar around it but this is what I ended up with .


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 17, 2007)

I would say thats the wrong more but why dont you try a half and half. Move half back outside and when its hot like its is its hard to get the soil wet. Try taking a gallon jug fill it with water and stick a pin hole in it so the water runs out real slow and let it soak the pot really well. I bet you see a difference in the plants groth. Good luck and at least try it with a couple plants. Slim


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 17, 2007)

So, here's some more pics.. I wanted to post some more but it seems that the server is slow or it's just busy.. anyhow.. let me know what u think.... 
K.. never mind, i'm having problems uploading. I'll upload more later on tomrrow..


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey longtime.. Thx for the reply... I thought of doing that but  i decided that i don't want it to grow to high/big also to make it easier for me.. I just throw everything in one spot.. this way I can control a the growth the way i want too.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 17, 2007)

i c


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 17, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> You have to be VERY careful with chicken feces. It is VERY high in N.


 
That was a very good point. I can relate to chicken poo because i have used nothing but it in my homemade soil. I used it most times and it has not let me down. I have about 40 chickens so i got plenty of supplies.  What i do is i use ground soil, and mix a little less than a handfull of dry poo in (i wear gloves). Then i mix it up and let it sit for about 3 days in a cool, damp place (my basement). It is surprisingly easy to make, and saves money if you were ever considering buying that expensive bag of fertilizer.


----------



## bamboo67 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just to update... 

Mods, if you want to move this post indoors its ok.. My girlz are now indoors. 
Anyhow, i wanted to post some pics of the girlz..


----------

